# My beautiful snow dog



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

At a friend's mountain retreat in the Apennines:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She is truly Beautiful, wonderful dogs, I was lucky enough to have one in the past and he was a real treasure too.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

The first word I say when I saw this pic was "WOW". She is really such a beauty. I want to have a snow dog as well. Hope to have one in the near future.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's had such a fabulous time over Christmas and New Year up in the mountains. We're going to be spending a year up there, starting on 17th January, so we're all super excited!!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely girl &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Hagrid (Dec 10, 2014)

My goodness what a beautiful dog! And lovely to see her enjoying the snow.


----------



## Mabel2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Waoo she is really so cute


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I love her Misi, shes so beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lovely photograph! Beautiful to see a snow dog in the snow!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Awwww! Dont lose your snow dog in all that snow hehe


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Doggiedelight said:


> Awwww! Dont lose your snow dog in all that snow hehe


She has little bells attached to her harness so we can hear her


----------



## malamute (Apr 30, 2014)

stunning :wink5:


----------



## CANOLOGY (Feb 10, 2015)

amazing...............


----------

